# Tag or Notag? What is the most cost effective option?



## LAWF (Jul 10, 2009)

I am in the process of starting my company and I am trying to find the most cost effective way to get custom tags. Is it cheaper to print neck tags and have them sewn in, or is it cheaper to have screen printed tags? I am assuming screen printed tags. Right now I have a company that will screen print custom tags for 1.50 per shirt. That is the cheapest I have found so far. Is this a good deal?


----------



## gabrielhaney (Jul 10, 2008)

i am wondering the same thing. From my research 1.50 is pretty good if that includes a screen print relabel. tags and seam rippers seem to be to many middle men/time wasting.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If that's as cheap as you can find, then no, I don't think it's a good deal at all.

You can get great, quality, woven labels for about 20 cents (about $250 for 1200 labels) and have then sewn under the neck tape for about another 30 cents.

By your numbers, screen printing your labels will cost you about 3 times as much.



gabrielhaney said:


> tags and seam rippers seem to be to many middle men/time wasting.


Not if your blank distributor sews in your labels before they send you your shirts.


----------



## lewiswharf (Oct 1, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> You can get great, quality, woven labels for about 20 cents (about $250 for 1200 labels) and have then sewn under the neck tape for about another 30 cents.


But how do you deal with different size info? Wouldn't it cost 5 x $250 = $1250 (i.e. 5 = s, m, l, xl, xxl)?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

I prefer tagless labels. A lot of customers hate itchy woven labels and they'll most likely cut them off.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

lewiswharf said:


> But how do you deal with different size info? Wouldn't it cost 5 x $250 = $1250 (i.e. 5 = s, m, l, xl, xxl)?


Some label vendors will add sizes for a very small fee, about another $10 per size.

So, around $300, not $1250.




TshirtGuru said:


> I prefer tagless labels. A lot of customers hate itchy woven labels and they'll most likely cut them off.


I don't really have a preference either way. I think one's target demographic should determine whether they use tags or go tagless.

But, a good quality, damask woven label is really soft and I've never had a problem with a damask label scratching me.


----------



## lewiswharf (Oct 1, 2008)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Some label vendors will add sizes for a very small fee, about another $10 per size.


Cool! I didn't come across this when I called around. Do you know of any online places that offer this? Thanks!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

lewiswharf said:


> Cool! I didn't come across this when I called around. Do you know of any online places that offer this? Thanks!


Lucky Label offers this, I know. The price *may* be a little different now, but you can contact them to see.

luckylabel.com


----------



## ArtPersists (Jun 29, 2009)

lots of great info guys! 

Thanks


----------

